# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  New Hollyoaks Late Night?

## gingerhobbit

Just found this on thecustard.tv concerning Channel 4's winter schedule.



> Hollyoaks Late Night â Back From The Dead Channel 4
> Four- part spin off series which sees rapist Andy return, intent on revenge.


No idea when it would happen exactly. Does anyone know if this is true?

----------


## chimwemwe

who did andy rape?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> who did andy rape?


Dannii

----------


## di marco

would they have another late night one so close to the last one? dont they normally leave 6months or something?

----------


## ohhbaby13

Andy also raped another girl when he was with Sam and i think he was planning to rape Louise before she went home with Joe instead

----------


## babs_ess

When Andy first appeared he showed Sam and Russ pictures of girls on his phone, so they might be his previous victims. I really hope Danni doesn't leave. I didn't like her in the beginning but recently when she got together with Russ I started to like her.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah that what i was thinking about the phone- the picture that they were his previous victims when he took a picture of Danii, But it would be stupid if they had another late night one just to close it up but than maybe they will as they might be stuff that can not be shown at 6.30pm

----------


## gingerhobbit

This spoiler might suggest that it could happen in mid December? Although i don't know whether that might be a bit soon actually.

----------


## Lennie

Heard a rumour that either Sam or Andy rape Mel  :Angry:

----------


## Angeltigger

Ewwww

----------


## di marco

> Heard a rumour that either Sam or Andy rape Mel


i was just about to say but isnt sam mels brother lol! what was i thinking?! i heard mel got raped cos of her drunkardness

----------


## Angeltigger

> i was just about to say but isnt sam mels brother lol! what was i thinking?! i heard mel got raped cos of her drunkardness


Sam is Nicole brother not Mel

----------


## di marco

> Sam is Nicole brother not Mel


yeh i know, thats what i was saying, i remembered that but for a split second for some reason i thought he was mels brother lol!

----------


## Lennie

> i heard mel got raped cos of her drunkardness


She seems the obvious/easy target

----------


## Angeltigger

She sure does

----------


## di marco

> She seems the obvious/easy target


yeh she does cos shed be drunk anyway so itd be easier, and although i dont know if she would want to sleep with a stranger again without knowing after what happened last time, she wouldnt really have a choice

----------


## Angeltigger

i thought she would have learned if it happened to her again

----------


## Lennie

This is another rumour i read that Mel is raped by Andy who encourages Sam to rape Sophie but he can't go through with it.  :Angry:

----------


## di marco

> This is another rumour i read that Mel is raped by Andy who encourages Sam to rape Sophie but he can't go through with it.


havent heard that before

----------


## di marco

> i thought she would have learned if it happened to her again


what do you mean?

----------


## Angeltigger

as she got druck than she had sex so i thought she would have learned that she should not get drunk when she is alone

----------


## di marco

> as she got druck than she had sex so i thought she would have learned that she should not get drunk when she is alone


yeh but she doesnt have to be drunk does she for them to spike her drink?

----------


## Lennie

> what do you mean?


Remember the time she slept with a bloke and then she had to go to the std clinic to have a test.

----------


## di marco

yeh i know what she means now, its just that her having her drink spiked isnt her fault

----------


## Chris_2k11

> as she got druck than she had sex so i thought she would have learned that she should not get drunk when she is alone


Mel can't help getting drunk tigs! She's an alcy!

----------


## di marco

> Mel can't help getting drunk tigs! She's an alcy!


lol chris!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

did i say Mel could help getting drunk (chris) i thought she would learn that alchol lead you anywhere, and Di marco did i say it was mel fault that her drink got spiked

----------


## di marco

> did i say Mel could help getting drunk (chris) i thought she would learn that alchol lead you anywhere, and Di marco did i say it was mel fault that her drink got spiked


no you didnt say it was her fault but you said she should have learnt from last time, but she might have learnt her lesson about being drunk and sleeping with strangers, but having your drink spiked is totally different

----------


## Angeltigger

Well what i don't get is how people in hollyoaks just pick up their drink after they have not touch it

----------


## di marco

> Well what i don't get is how people in hollyoaks just pick up their drink after they have not touch it


yeh but people do that all the time in real life

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah i know that but there a thing which is if you don't know the person than don't take a drink off them so mel must forget that rule and take a drink off andy or sam

----------


## di marco

> Yeah i know that but there a thing which is if you don't know the person than don't take a drink off them so mel must forget that rule and take a drink off andy or sam


she might know sam though? or andy might just do what he did to louise

----------


## Angeltigger

We she must not know him the much as i have not seen her with any mates just her talking to them, so over all she don't know him

----------

